# Drowned Mower



## Northbound (Sep 29, 2004)

Ivan drowned my 5.5 hp Sears mower in about 6' of water for about 24 hrs. I have drained and refilled gas and oil. Spark plug was removed several times and cleaned. Air cleaner was removed, dried and replaced. Engine still won't even get a pop. Any suggestions, or am I S.O.L. on this one. Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

get some starting fluid and carb cleaner. take the fuel bowl off and empty it first if you have one.have someone spray cleaner into the carb while your trying to start it, wait a couple seconds then spray starting fluid in it then try to start it, keep doing it for a few trys. if it don't work just wait a few then try again. do replace the plug.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks bugman. I'll let you know how it turns out after trying your suggestions.


----------

